# bachman starter set....big bargain?



## daddog (Jan 15, 2013)

my local Hobby Lobby has a Bachman G scale starter set for sale. They normally don't sell train stuff, but stocked some for Christmas. The set has a steam loco and tender and a box car and caboose. There is the typical starter track of enough to make a small oval, about 14 pieces, which is hollow steel rails. The gear that I already have is all LGB with brass track. The set is priced at 379$ but would sell for 228$ with the discount. I don't think the Bachman equipment is the quality of LGB. What I want your opinion on is "would just the cars and loco/tender be worth the 228$?" and any comments on the subject in general. Thanks guys for the guidance! john


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Many folk around here have bought 'xmas' Bachmann sets and enjoyed them. As you note, it isn't LGB quality but it does work and you can get it fixed. 

The track is good for around the tree but not much else. It will rust and crush very easily. Stick to your LGB brass track. 

The real question is: which steam engine ? The latest "li'l Big Haulers" sets are readily available, and have an 0-4-0 locomotive. 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/419WojP5IML._SX385_.jpg 
They are available on Amazon for $162.09 so you may not have so much of a bargain. 

The larger, older Big Hauler sets with the 4-6-0 locomotive are also readily available for $150-$200, and less if you wait for the after-xmas sales. 

That $379 may be MSRP and the seller is discounting it to the price you noted. Most Bachmann stuff sells for 50% discount. 

Make a note of the part number and google it ?


----------



## daddog (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, Pete. I bought the set. the loco is steam with a large truck in front with a total of 4 small wheels, then the drivers are a set of 6 total wheels. 2-2-6 ? Is there a way to connect the bachman track to the lgb track? My layout will be indoors on tables so the bachman track may be safe from crushing, and I need to use all of what I have to keep costs down. john


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

John, 

Sounds like you have a 4-6-0, what's commonly called an "Annie." It's so cool to get one's first large scale loco, and I hope you're having a fun time! 

If your layout is to be simple, like a loop with a switch or two, sure, stick with the Bachmann track. But if / when it gets to be anything more advanced, you'll soon need to flip over to a sturdier (solid-rail) track like LGB (or Train-Li, but they don't have sectional, only flex track). To my knowledge, there's no reliable way to adapt the Bachmann track to LGB. Even if there was, the B'mann track is so prone to rust, crushing, and conductivity issues, you'd probably not want to bother. 

Still, there's no harm in staying with what you have for a while, and learning about all your options. 

Cliff


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 27 Dec 2013 02:57 PM 

Sounds like you have a 4-6-0, what's commonly called an "Annie." It's so cool to get one's first large scale loco, and I hope you're having a fun time! 

Cliff

I don't believe the 4-6-0 in the starter set would be an Annie, but the standard big hauler with plastic rods.

Alan


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification Alan, I didn't know there was a difference.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Going back to the original question "would just the cars and loco/tender be worth the 228$?" and "big bargain"?
the answer is..it depends on what you got.

If you have the "non-annie" Big Hauler, with plastic side rods:








(easy to spot, the side rods and driving rods on the wheels are a gray plastic)
then sorry, but $228 isnt much of a bargain..
its not a terrible price, but its definitely on the high side..
Most, but not all, Bachmann Big Hauler sets have that type of locomotive.
They vary (the sets) between $100 and $200..$150 is probably average..

If you did get an "annie" version, with metal side rods:
Annie Photo 
(locomotive body is the same, but it has metal siderods and other updated features)
then $228 is a better price.
There were a few sets with "annies" in them, Christmas sets usually, but they are much more uncommon
than the sets with the older "non-annies" Big Hauler 4-6-0's.

"Annie" is a nickname for the "10th Anniversary" version of the Big Hauler locomotive..

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If your Annie keeps derailing the front truck which is a common problem, get a roll of solder and wrap some around the truck frame to give it some weight. Otherwise it should perform quite nicely so long as you don't try pulling more than 4 or 5 frt cars.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

then the drivers are a set of 6 total wheels. 2-2-6 ? 
Is there a way to connect the bachman track to the lgb track? My layout will be indoors on tables 
John, 
We count all the wheels on both sides, and we count non-driven wheels as one group, then the drivers, then the trailing wheels. Hence the designation of 4-6-0 for your engine, known around here (whatever they said) as a "ten-wheeler". [See http://www.trainweb.org/jiquay/Whyte.htm for more.] 

As Cliff said, it's not easy to connect the two types of track - there isn't any 'adaptor' sold to make it happen. But that shouldn't stop you on an indoor table, and your train is designed for problem track! 
First - get some flat card (not the corrugated type) and build up a ramp so the tops of the rails are the same height. 
Second - connect power to both the Bachmann track and to the LGB track, so you don't have to make the rail joint conduct. (Make sure they are the same polarity - that the engine goes the same way.) 
Finally, tie the two tracks together with a tie wrap or bag twist fastener around the 'tie' [that's what we call the wooden bit between the rails] on each side of the gap to hold them together. If the rails are 1/4" apart the train won't care - if it is more them fill the gap with a toothpick or similar and glue it in place. 
Of course, if you have a machine shop and know how to solder, then make up an adaptor yourself to connect the two!


----------



## daddog (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks railroaders for the clarification, and the bad news about the "bargain". I will be splicing in the bachman track ( thanks Pete) . This aint no Annie, but will be used anyway, The cost of this layout is already out of hand. I have stopped adding up the expenditures, it was getting scary already! john


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

John, 

No worries about the expenditures, you are making an investment in your happiness. I too, got bit, spending more than I should, but I am like Scrooge McDuck, surrounding myself with trains and loving every one of them. 

The Bachmann loco can be upgraded, assuming you want to spend the time and money. I have an Annie and a Connie, though the Connie has never been out of the box. It is my plan to replace the running gear when appropriate from Barry's Big Trains. This will extend their service life and provide me with more joy down the road. 

Have fun and enjoy your trains. 

Fil


----------

